
Touch interfaces aren't just bad on phones (2019) - _Microft
https://abe-winter.github.io/uxfail/2019/06/09/touch.html
======
_Microft
I concur. Touch interfaces are great when the UI needs to be re-configurable
and space is scarce but for anything else it is more a problem than actually a
solution.

Our oven offers alarm timers, timed on-off-functions and such stuff - via a
touch interface on the front. Sounds good in theory because if there are no
buttons, there can't get any foreign matter behind them. Too bad that it
barely registers touches and that the menus reset after a few seconds. So you
frantically try to press the buttons to set a time while trying to not
overshoot the time you want to pick. The user experience is certainly not
great here.

